# Jetzt ist er weg



## Montana (15. Oktober 2009)

Es wurde leider langsam absolut unerträglich und nun ist auch reagiert worden. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6437444&postcount=19

Danke für die Info


----------



## Razzor (15. Oktober 2009)

Soviel Werbung wie der gemacht hat, da geschieht ihm das recht.
Ich muss irgendwie total lachen. Was der hier so abzieht und vor allem WIE....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (15. Oktober 2009)

Razzor schrieb:


> Soviel Werbung wie der gemacht hat, da geschieht ihm das recht.
> Ich muss irgendwie total lachen. Was der hier so abzieht und vor allem WIE....



Es haben aber immer zwei Parteien dazu gehört! Naja vllt ist jetzt entlich Frieden


----------



## Razzor (15. Oktober 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Es haben aber immer zwei Parteien dazu gehört! Naja vllt ist jetzt entlich Frieden



Das kann sein. Aber wenn man hier im Forum rumstöber und in jedem zweiten Thema Werbung (vor allem richtig aufdringliche) vom MTBvd steht, dann nervt das schon gewaltig.


----------



## Delgado (15. Oktober 2009)

Razzor schrieb:


> Das kann sein. Aber wenn man hier im Forum rumstöber und in jedem zweiten Thema Werbung (vor allem richtig aufdringliche) vom MTBvd steht, dann nervt das schon gewaltig.



Am schlimmsten war immer der Versuch alle MTBer zu "entmündigen".
Ob das die "Interessenvertretung für alle MTBer Deutschlands" (!) war oder die "Rundum sorglos 24h Duisburg Orga" oder die paranoiden Wegeverteidigungsstrategien ... 

Da war das Bangemachen zwecks Versicherungswerbung von zuletzt ja noch relativ harmlos


----------



## Schnegge (15. Oktober 2009)

Naja wie man(n)s auch nimmt...
in letzter Zeit ging's doch recht oft nicht mehr mit rechten Dingen zu...  Bei dem ganze Generve, Be- und Abgewerbe wusste man ja immer von wem's kam. Der Name stand ja immer dabei. Aber spätestens seit der Aktion mit der Suche nach Filmkomparsen, bei der Herr J. bewusst falsche Aussagen ins Netz gestellt hat, weiß ich was ich von Ihm zu halten habe. Was er von anderen MTBlern und deren Mündigkeit hält, weiß ich seit heute auch. Bisher hatte ich es nur vermutet...
Mal sehn' wie, wo und mit was er demnächst in Erscheinung tritt.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. Oktober 2009)

Nicht, dass ich ihm auch nur eine Träne hinterher weine - aber kurzweilig war er schon ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## KILROY (15. Oktober 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ich ihm auch nur eine Träne hinterher weine - aber kurzweilig war er schon ...



btw: wo ist denn Mr. Sicherheit ?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. Oktober 2009)

KILROY schrieb:


> btw: wo ist denn Mr. Sicherheit ?


Wie meinen? 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Montana (15. Oktober 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten war immer der Versuch alle MTBer zu "entmündigen".
> Ob das die "Interessenvertretung für alle MTBer Deutschlands" (!) war oder die "Rundum sorglos 24h Duisburg Orga" oder die paranoiden Wegeverteidigungsstrategien ...
> 
> Da war das Bangemachen zwecks Versicherungswerbung von zuletzt ja noch relativ harmlos



Für mich persönlich war das Schlimmste, dass er am Schluss sogar seine mehr oder weniger heimliche Obhut, dort wo er auch in schlimmster Bedrängnis immer wieder Unterkunft gefunden hatte, demo- ntieren bzw. - tivieren wollte. 

Alles hat seine Grenzen und dieser Threadstart hat bei mir weniger mit Schadensfreude, sodern eher mit einer gewissen Entäuschung zu tun, darüber dass gewisse Leute nicht verstehen wollen was sie anrichten und sich einfach nicht in den Griff bekommen.  

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## KILROY (15. Oktober 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Wie meinen?



ein ebenfalls kurzweilig schreibender user hier, um das mal positiv zu formulieren.

...ist schon ein bisschen her...sorry für OT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (15. Oktober 2009)

Wie lange wird es dauern bis er unter neuem User wieder hier unterwegs ist ?


----------



## stardust1234 (16. Oktober 2009)

Also Ich kann dazu nur sagen : Juchuu )))


----------



## sun909 (16. Oktober 2009)

Tja,
damit kann der Verband nach einer Pause und am besten mit neuem Personal es versuchen, ein in meinen Augen durchaus attraktives Angebot, an den Mann oder die Frau zu bringen.

Hoffentlich dann aber mit einer nicht so penetranten, teils überheblichen und am Ende nicht mehr amüsanten, sondern nur noch nervenden Strategie...

Wünsche dem MTBvD mehr Fingerspitzengefühl beim nächsten Mal!

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## papa-free-rider (16. Oktober 2009)

ist herr j. nicht der verband? so kamm es hier auf jeden fall rüber! deshalb wohl kein neues personal! mir reicht der dimb völlig aus.

gruß
papa-free-rider


----------



## Montana (16. Oktober 2009)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> ist herr j. nicht der verband? so kamm es hier auf jeden fall rüber! deshalb wohl kein neues personal! mir reicht der dimb völlig aus.
> 
> gruß
> papa-free-rider



Das ist so. pfr 

Herr J. *ist* der Verband, es ist nahezu unmöglich mit ihm zusammen zu arbeiten. Das haben schon einige Leute aus meinem Kreis festgestellt. 

Die DIMB ist wirklich OK, die tun was und nerven auch nicht so penetrant.


----------



## sun909 (16. Oktober 2009)

... so weit ich weiß, sind da auch andere Leute in Vorstand und anderen Gremien aktiv 

ergo ist er nicht DER Verband...

Nichts desto trotz wäre es besser, die Interessen der Biker durch eine Organisation nach außen vertreten zu lassen.

Aber das ist ja nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion. sorry für OT.

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (16. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ... so weit ich weiß, sind da auch andere Leute in Vorstand und anderen Gremien aktiv
> 
> ergo ist er nicht DER Verband...


Richtig

was mich jedoch wundert, meine Herren Helden der Tastatur, keiner von euch ist Manns genug das persönliche Gespräch zu suchen. 
In Duisburg gingen einige offenbar extra Umwege, damit man nur nicht jemanden über den Weg laufen kann. 
Jeder von euch unerwünschte Beitrag in diesem Forum wurde postwendend gemeldet. 
Jetzt aber, wo Juchhu nicht mehr antworten kann, wird sofort ein Thema aufgemacht, das nur dazu dient ihn zu diskreditieren. Das sind die wirklichen Leistungen der Herren hier. Absolute Glanzleistungen

ihr könnt wirklich Stolz auf euch sein


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2009)

Silent, wie wäre es, wenn Du deinen Koffer packst und deinem Guru in Exil folgst.


----------



## Silent (16. Oktober 2009)

Interessant wer alles meint was sagen zu müssen. 
Sonst noch jemand ?


----------



## tvaellen (16. Oktober 2009)

ja, ich.

Sorry, aber es ist ja nun wahrlich nicht so, dass die Entscheidung von Thomas aus dem heiteren Himmel kam. Ohne jetzt in die Details gehen zu wollen, gab es in den letzten Wochen mehr als genügend Ermahnungen, Kompromissangebote (Poison Unterforum), Warnungen, allerletzte Warnungen usw. 

Es stimmt einfach nicht, dass es nur "heimliche" Meldungen waren, die zu dieser Entscheidung führten. Mehrere andere user haben durchaus auch in den betreffenden Threads ihr Missfallen zum Ausdruck gebracht.  Wenn man aber offenbar das Thema Werbung so sehr verinnerlicht hat, dass man trotz dieser Hinweise "von oben" und der offenen Kritik anderer weiter einen ungenehmigten Werbethread nach dem anderen raushaut, muss man eben auch damit leben, dass man irgendwann mal den Stuhl vor die Tür gestellt bekommt. 
Davon abgesehen gehört es zur Meinungsfreiheit auch dazu, dass man das Recht hat, sich mit anderen Personen NICHT zu unterhalten, wenn man dazu keine Lust hat. Ich muss mit niemand kommunizieren, der mir unsympatisch ist, es sei denn er ist Polizeibeamter o.ä.


----------



## Silent (16. Oktober 2009)

Wenn der Herr Jurist mir bitte die Stelle zeigt in der ich behaupte das es nur an den Meldungen der betreffenden Personen gelegen hat das er gesperrt wurde, wäre ich ihm sehr verbunden


----------



## dubbel (16. Oktober 2009)

jetzt wird's konfus mit den spitzfindigkeiten, silent.


----------



## hama687 (16. Oktober 2009)

Das hört sich an wie nen Ehestreit... Ihr spinnt doch, alle zusammen! 

Mister J. hat es übertrieben, die anderen mindestens genau so dolle Provoziert, meint ihr nicht es sollte entlich mal Schluss sein???


----------



## Delgado (16. Oktober 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Das hört sich an wie nen Ehestreit... Ihr spinnt doch, alle zusammen!
> 
> Mister J. hat es übertrieben, die anderen mindestens genau so dolle Provoziert, meint ihr nicht es sollte entlich mal Schluss sein???



Ehestreit ist doch viel zu harmlos.
Heirate Du erst mal 

Das Auftreten gewisser "Schlägertrupps" des MTBvDingens erinnert mehr an ein Aufmarschieren der Straßenschlägerabteilung aus den Anfängen des letzten Jahrhunderts


----------



## Montana (16. Oktober 2009)

Silent, Du hast anscheinend keine Ahnung von dem was *hier* abgelaufen ist ... macht aber auch nix 

Ich bin M.N. schon sehr langsam freundschaftlich verbunden (gewesen?) und habe immer gerne mit ihm gequatscht und natürlich auch "gebiked"

Hier im Reginonalforum hatte er im Königsforstthread immer Wortfreiheit auch wenn das Machem auf die Ei** ging  

Mir geht es nicht darum ihn fertig zu machen, das hat er leider selbst geschafft. Ich weiss wovon ich schreibe, ob das der Kölner Tisch (Kölner MTBler etc.) war oder die Planung Dimb IG (!!!)  Köln und Umgebung, alles ist durch seine spezielle Art regelrecht kaputt gegangen und ich musste in meinen Kreis zu dieser Zeit 'ne Menge kitten. Habe ich gerne gemacht, obwohl ich schon ein wenig sauer war. Dann hat er versucht die DIMB umzukremplen und fast wäre die daran auch .... 

Später dann diese Idee mit dem Verband, soweit eigentlich keine schlechte Sache, aber wenn die Leute regelrecht genötigt und bedrängt werden dort beizutreten, dann ist das unverschämt und behindert den Gedanken dahinter. Ich gebe zu auf so 'ne Idee wie mit dem Sauerländischen Gebirgsverein  zu kooperieren muss man zuerst mal drauf kommen. Aber mein Umfeld hatte dafür nur schallendes Gelächter  als Antwort und die wollten auch nicht nur eine spezielle bikemake kaufen oder sich nur ein spezielles Licht ans Radl schrauben.

An oben vollbrachte Ausführungen solltest Du denken bevor Du hier weiterhin den M.N. uneingeschränkt verteidigst.

Ich gebe Sun909 Recht, bei einem Personalwechsel könnte eure Sache evtl. wieder ein wenig interessanter werden.  




Silent schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> was mich jedoch wundert, meine Herren Helden der Tastatur, keiner von euch ist Manns genug das persönliche Gespräch zu suchen.
> In Duisburg gingen einige offenbar extra Umwege, damit man nur nicht jemanden über den Weg laufen kann.
> ...


----------



## Schnegge (16. Oktober 2009)

Silent schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> was mich jedoch wundert, meine Herren Helden der Tastatur, keiner von euch ist Manns genug das persönliche Gespräch zu suchen.



Naja...

das sehe ich dann doch anders. Ein oder zwei Tage nach dem ich Martin meine Meinung im Forum geschrieben habe, fand das x-Hardt statt. Wir (SiT) hatten unseren Stand unmittelbar gegenüber vom mtbvd. Martin ist meinen Blicken immer wieder so geschickt ausgewischen, dass es verdammt schwer war Ihn überhaupt zu grüßen. Das Erwidern seinerseits war mehr als zurückhaltend. Scheinbar nimmt er die Kritik an seinen mtbvd-Gebaren sehr persönlich. Da kann ich nur sagen: selber schuld. 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papa-free-rider (16. Oktober 2009)

der name ne......... steht zu mindest zweimal in Bezug auf den vorstand bzw. in den Reihen der vom "Vorstand bestellten" Personen auf der hp des Verbandes! und die geschichte mit dem bikepark is ja auch nicht so professionel! erinnere  nur mal daran das der bikepark ja schon anfang letzten jahres hätte gebaut werden sollen (wurde ja gross angekündigt und  dann gabs plötzlich doch probleme bei den genehmigungen. also wer so etwas grosses plant der sollte meiner meinung nach erstmal alles 
wasserdicht machen bevor man(n)? es offiziel macht.
ALSO MICH WIRD MAN IN LINDLAR NICHT SEHEN!!!
Mich würds freuen wenn es direkte Konkurenz durch die Freeride und Downhill Abteilung des DIMB hier in der Ecke geben würde. (siehe Ausschreibung 2009 beim DIMB). da werden wenigstens nicht die pferde verückt gemacht bevor die koppel nicht fertig ist.

ride on
papa-free-rider


----------



## Silent (16. Oktober 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Scheinbar nimmt er die Kritik an seinen mtbvd-Gebaren sehr persönlich. Da kann ich nur sagen: selber schuld.


Vielleicht deswegen, weil die Angriffe gegen ihn auch fast immer auf der privaten Schiene und persönlich sind?
Man braucht sich doch nur mal die verschiedenen Themen anschauen. Offenbar warten einige wenige User nur darauf das was von Martin geschrieben wird. Denn dann dauert es nicht lange und die ersten negativen Kommentare kommen. 

Da braucht man sich doch nicht wundern wenn er es persönlich nimmt. 
Kommt das dann auch noch von Personen mit denen man ja gar nichts zu tun hat, wie hier gerade auch von Hopi gegen mich, fragt man sich was das soll?


----------



## joscho (16. Oktober 2009)

Silent schrieb:


> Da braucht man sich doch nicht wundern wenn er es persönlich nimmt.



Armer armer Juchhu. Eine Gedenkminute, etwas Mitleid und dann wieder zu den wichtigen Dingen...


----------



## papa-free-rider (16. Oktober 2009)

das problem scheint eher zu sein das es zwischen mtbvd und privat kaum noch unterschiede gibt (bei gewissen personen).


----------



## dubbel (16. Oktober 2009)

...zwischen mtbvd, privat und poison.


----------



## Silent (16. Oktober 2009)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> das problem scheint eher zu sein das es zwischen mtbvd und privat kaum noch unterschiede gibt (bei gewissen personen).


Du meinst das wahrscheinlich anders, aber hast recht. 
Genau darin liegt nämlich auch ein großes Problem. Da einige hier ein privates Problem mit ihm haben, wird sofort der MTBvD mit hineingezogen. Dabei haben die Menschen die hinter den Ideen stecken (Beispiel A-Team) gar nichts damit zu tun aber trotzdem werden ihre Ideen schlechtgeredet, weil Juchhu sie hier im IBC gepostet hat.


----------



## papa-free-rider (16. Oktober 2009)

ich meiner er kann nicht mehr unterscheiden


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2009)

Silent, da muss ich dir sogar recht geben, ich habe etwas ganz persönliches gegen dich! Also leb damit, das es noch eine Person mehr gibt, die dich nicht ab kann.

Und ich für meine Person, fände es super wenn sich die Selbstbeweihräucherung des MTBvblubberlutsch langsam aus diesem Forum verabschiedet. 
Ich war zwar nie ein Freund solcher Vereine, aber die DIMB hat sich wenigstens für den DDD Sport eingesetzt und das nicht nur mit Worthülsen.


----------



## dubbel (16. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (16. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Silent, da muss ich dir sogar recht geben, ich habe etwas ganz persönliches gegen dich! Also leb damit, das es noch eine Person mehr gibt, die dich nicht ab kann.
> 
> Und ich für meine Person, fände es super wenn sich die Selbstbeweihräucherung des MTBvblubberlutsch langsam aus diesem Forum verabschiedet.
> Ich war zwar nie ein Freund solcher Vereine, aber die DIMB hat sich wenigstens für den DDD Sport eingesetzt und das nicht nur mit Worthülsen.


Ich weiß wer du bist, aber ich kenne dich nicht. Also kann ich auch nichts gegen dich haben, was mich berechtigen würde dich hier anzugreifen. 
Die Konstellation die dazu führt das ich weiß wer du bist, hat aber nun wirklich nichts hier im IBC verloren.


----------



## papa-free-rider (16. Oktober 2009)

:d:d:d


----------



## Marc B (16. Oktober 2009)

Sorry, offtopic aber der Threadtitel macht mir einen Ohrwurm

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3FMenn7vrY"]YouTube - FANTA 4 - Sie ist weg !!!![/ame]


----------



## wogru (16. Oktober 2009)

Silent schrieb:


> Du meinst das wahrscheinlich anders, aber hast recht.
> Genau darin liegt nämlich auch ein großes Problem. Da einige hier ein privates Problem mit ihm haben, wird sofort der MTBvD mit hineingezogen. Dabei haben die Menschen die hinter den Ideen stecken (Beispiel A-Team) gar nichts damit zu tun aber trotzdem werden ihre Ideen schlechtgeredet, weil Juchhu sie hier im IBC gepostet hat.



Irgendwie habe ich all die Monate etwas falsch verstanden, ich dachte immer:
*Juchhu = MTBvD*
Und so wie er das A-Team und die Räder beworben hat wundert es mich jetzt doch sehr das er damit angeblich nicht zu tun haben soll.

Außerdem, wie soll man M.N. in Duisburg aus dem Weg gegangen sein, der MTBvD hat doch selbst dafür gesorgt das sie am Ende des Fahrerlagers ihre Zelte aufgeschlagen haben. Außer zum Kacken oder Duschen kam ich nicht in die Ecke und wie ich schon geschrieben habe, wenn ich dort war hatte ich besseres zu tun.
Ich würde nicht behaupten das ich den Leuten aus dem Weg gegangen bin, immerhin habe ich andere wie z.B. Delgado ja auch getroffen .


----------



## Silent (16. Oktober 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich all die Monate etwas falsch verstanden, ich dachte immer:
> *Juchhu = MTBvD*
> Und so wie er das A-Team und die Räder beworben hat wundert es mich jetzt doch sehr das er damit angeblich nicht zu tun haben soll.


dabei war das am Beispiel des A-Team und Poison on Tour gar kein Geheimnis. Steht sogar in den Pressemitteilungen drin. 
Co-Sponsoring A-Team = Roger
Poison in Tour = ich

nach deiner Meinung nach zu Urteilen, müsstest Du dann ja auch der Meinung sein das Pressesprecher die Ideen und News selber haben, weil sie diese ja verbreiten


----------



## eggbeater (16. Oktober 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ehestreit ist doch viel zu harmlos.
> Heirate Du erst mal
> 
> Das Auftreten gewisser "Schlägertrupps" des MTBvDingens erinnert mehr an ein Aufmarschieren der Straßenschlägerabteilung aus den Anfängen des letzten Jahrhunderts


 


Na, Du bist mir ja einer .....
Ich kenne Dich nicht persönlich, aber die Art und Weise in der Du hier gegen den Verein vorgehst geht schon in die Richtung Volksverhetzung !
Nicht das Du irgendwann, wenn es im Rennen mal nicht so läuft, behauptest ein MTBVD Fahrer habe Dich behindert.

Die Ärmsten können nichts dafür das Du Herrn N. oder J. oder S. nicht magst, die wurden mit gezogener Waffe gezwungen den Mitgliedsantrag zu unterschreiben!

Aber solche Beiträge machen Dich auch nicht gerade sympatisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (16. Oktober 2009)

Silent schrieb:


> dabei war das am Beispiel des A-Team und Poison on Tour gar kein Geheimnis. Steht sogar in den Pressemitteilungen drin.
> Co-Sponsoring A-Team = Roger
> Poison in Tour = ich
> 
> nach deiner Meinung nach zu Urteilen, müsstest Du dann ja auch der Meinung sein das Pressesprecher die Ideen und News selber haben, weil sie diese ja verbreiten


Ist das nicht so ?  Seitenlange Beiträge kamen hauptsächlich von ihm. Ich frage mich warum ihr ihn nicht mal zurückgepfiffen hat wenn er sich in die Aufgabengebiete der anderen eingemischt hat.


----------



## Redking (16. Oktober 2009)

Hier im Köln Bonner Unterforum gibt es schon viele Kritiker(Stänkerer) gegenüber dem MTBvD. 
Und das wird nicht nur an der einen Person, die jetzt weg ist(juchhu), ausgelassen.
Es gibt ja einige Mitglieder, die sich nicht mal trauen zuzugeben das Sie Mitglied im MTBvD sind. 
Es muss ja keiner Mitglied werden, aber das wir für einen gemeinnützlichen Verein genauso wie andere für ihren Verein sprechen, sollte für jeden kein Problem sein und keine Konsequenzen haben.
Besonders nicht verglichen werden mit Deutscher Geschichte aus dem letzten Jahrhundert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nachdem ich ja letztens schon als :kotz:brocken bezeichnet wurde kann ich mich ja jetzt auch so verhalten.

Es gab doch da einen Grund warum ich doch diese Forum nicht mehr nutzen wollte!
Irgendwie habe ich mich aber bequatschen lassen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ach das war nicht juchhu!
Ich glaube das sehen diese Menschen jetzt wieder anders.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ist aber schon komisch das nur Mitglied in einem Verein zu sein, hier die Rechtfertigung Anderer ist, Anfeindungen zu posten! 
Ich habe mich Monatelang zurückgezogen und nachdem mich Bekannte Biker aus dieser Region letztens darauf ansprachen und ganz entsetzt meine Meinung hörten.
Ich solle mich nicht wegen ein paar Weniger aufregen.
Ich denke der ein oder Andere versteht jetzt meinen  Standpunkt.

Wie der fährt noch Rad? 
Diese Aussagen finde ich schon eigenartig, denn den Account gab es und keiner hat sich getraut mich selbst zu fragen: z.B.  per PN.

Ich war auch bei dem X-Hardt Rennen und ich teile die Aussage von Jörg nicht. Martin ist niemanden ausgewichen.
Und wenn es dir so wichtig gewesen wäre, hättest du ja die Gelegenheit nutzen können.

Erstaunlich finde ich, das für die meisten Rennradfahrer es gar kein Problem gibt, Mitglied in einem Verein zu sein.
Dabei haben die viel weniger zu befürchten als Mountainbiker.
Für die gilt die deutschlandweit geltende Straßenverkehrsordnung.
Und nicht wie für die Mountainbiker 16 verschieden Landeswaldgesetze mit Verordnungen plus dem Bundeswaldgesetzt die alle doch etwas unterschiedliche Richtlinien haben.

Aber ihr müsst ja alle wissen was ihr tut. Ich bin dann mal weg.

Klaus


----------



## Silent (16. Oktober 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Ist das nicht so ?  Seitenlange Beiträge kamen hauptsächlich von ihm. Ich frage mich warum ihr ihn nicht mal zurückgepfiffen hat wenn er sich in die Aufgabengebiete der anderen eingemischt hat.


Wenn jeder der hinter einer Idee/Aufgabe steht selbst hier schreiben würde, wäre das Geschrei noch größer 

zudem dringt er nicht in andere Aufgabenbereiche ein. Er hat die Dinge nur verbreitet und zum Teil natürlich auch mit vorbereitet/ausgearbeitet. 
Jetzt hat er ein wenig übertrieben, siegt es sportlich das einen drauf bekommen hat und gut ist. 
Daher ist die Hetzkampagne auch vollkommen daneben


----------



## Schnegge (16. Oktober 2009)

Hopla... Herr Ruhe

um eins klarzustellen: Ich hab Juchhu hier nie persönlich angegriffen oder irgendwas kritisiert nur weil er es geschreiben hat. Ich habe nur sein Vorgehen kritisiert und meine Meinung zum Verband geäußert. Ich nehm' es ja auch nicht persönlich, dass Martin verucht die Arbeit anderer Leute (in diesem Fall: KFL) für sich auszunutzen. Ich weiss, dass Martin sowas macht, weil er glaubt, dass er anderen was gutes tut. Er hat das garantiert nicht gemacht um Guido oder mich zu ärgern. Nur wenn er selber nicht merkt, dass er falsch handelt, dann muss man's ihm halt sagen. Und wie gesagt, wenn er damit nicht umgehen kann: Pesch gehabt!
Bevor hier noch was falsch verstanden wird: Martin und Ich kennen sich persönlich...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## wogru (16. Oktober 2009)

Silent schrieb:


> Wenn jeder der hinter einer Idee/Aufgabe steht selbst hier schreiben würde, wäre das Geschrei noch größer
> 
> zudem dringt er nicht in andere Aufgabenbereiche ein. Er hat die Dinge nur verbreitet und zum Teil natürlich auch mit vorbereitet/ausgearbeitet.
> Jetzt hat er ein wenig übertrieben, siegt es sportlich das einen drauf bekommen hat und gut ist.
> Daher ist die Hetzkampagne auch vollkommen daneben



Ich habe nicht gehetzt, hoffe ich wenigstens. Ich verbreite hier nur meine Meinung und bin auch Manns genug mit Juchhu zu reden wenn ich ihn sehe.


----------



## ultra2 (16. Oktober 2009)

Silent schrieb:


> Jeder von euch unerwünschte Beitrag in diesem Forum wurde postwendend gemeldet.
> 
> ihr könnt wirklich Stolz auf euch sein



Nun, das liegst du nicht ganz richtig. Gerade dein Buddy war ganz groß im Melden von Beiträgen.





Das er jetzt durch sein Auftreten, das schon stark an Drückerkolonnen erinnerte, sich selbst ausmanövriert hat...was solls.


----------



## Schnegge (16. Oktober 2009)

Redking schrieb:


> Ich war auch bei dem X-Hardt Rennen und ich teile die Aussage von Jörg nicht. Martin ist niemanden ausgewichen.
> Und wenn es dir so wichtig gewesen wäre, hättest du ja die Gelegenheit nutzen können.



Hallo Klaus,

mag sein, dass du nicht gemerkt hast, dass Martin permanent seinen Kopf weg gedreht hat, wenn ich versucht habe Ihn zu grüßen. Hat er aber! Wichtig war mir, dass ich Ihm gesagt habe, dass ich sein Verhalten bezüglich KFL nicht gut finde. Dass hab ich hier im Forum getan. Er hat sich dazu nie geäußert. Das werte ich persönlich bei seinem sonstigen Verhalten hier im Forum als Zustimmung . Das er mich nicht grüßen wollte, nehm' ich übrigens schon persönlich. Aber das hat nix mit mtbvd oder sonst was zu tun. Nur lauf ich niemandem hinterher. Wenn er was richtig stellen möchte, kann er sich gerne  bei mir melden... 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Tilman (16. Oktober 2009)

Redking schrieb:


> Erstaunlich finde ich, das für die meisten Rennradfahrer es gar kein Problem gibt, Mitglied in einem Verein zu sein.
> Dabei haben die viel weniger zu befürchten als Mountainbiker.
> Für die gilt die deutschlandweit geltende Straßenverkehrsordnung.
> Und nicht wie für die Mountainbiker 16 verschieden Landeswaldgesetze mit Verordnungen plus dem Bundeswaldgesetzt die alle doch etwas unterschiedliche Richtlinien haben.



Für viele Rennradfahrer, die ich auf Wegen im Taunus-Wald sehe, gilt allemal dann nicht nur die StVO.

Was Herrn J. angeht, gibt es zum einen Gründe, die hier nicht veröffentlicht gehören. An Hinweisen, die auf etwas Zurückhaltung abstellen, ist schon 'was dran. Aber daß man zum anderen im Forum Werbung (hier mehr oder weniger sogar Verkaufswerbung und auch nicht unter dem wiederholt bemühten Label, daß es unter vielen neuen Interessierten viele Fragen zum Detail gebe, die es zu beantworten gelte) unterläßt, weil sie hier eindeutig forumsregelwidrig ist/war, sollte man als jemand, zumal er das Forum schon lange kennt, schon wissen, oder?


----------



## Silent (16. Oktober 2009)

@tilmann
Falls Du heute noch nicht mit Präsi telefoniert haben solltest, dann hole das bitte mal schnellstmöglich nach und verhalte dich dann mal ganz schön ruhig nachdem was Du dir geleistet hast.

Danke


----------



## joscho (16. Oktober 2009)

Silent schrieb:


> Daher ist die Hetzkampagne auch vollkommen daneben



Was für eine Kampagne  Wenn Du hier nicht die Welle machen würdest, dann wäre doch schon lange Ruhe  Und Dein auftreten macht (mir) den Verbandsverein auch nicht gerade sympathischer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (16. Oktober 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Was für eine Kampagne  Wenn Du hier nicht die Welle machen würdest, dann wäre doch schon lange Ruhe  Und Dein auftreten macht (mir) den Verbandsverein auch nicht gerade sympathischer.


Oh wie wahr


----------



## talybont (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich dachte, dass im Mannheim/Heidelberg/Pfalz-Forum nur Mist geschrieben wird. Aber da ist es Spass, hier meinen es die Leute wohl ernst.
Als ich noch daheim war (bis 2004), ging es eigentlich sehr gesittet zu. Seitdem scheint sich einiges geändert zu haben. Mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen bringt nichts, wenn man selber ins gleiche Horn bläst. Wer frei von Schuld ist der werfe den ersten Stein.

Hallo? Es geht um unser Hobby, nicht um irgendwelche "ich bin besser als Du" und "Dein Verein ist aber Sch.." Geschichten. Wir sind keine Mopedfahrer, die die Kutten der anderen am liebsten unter der Leitplanke sehen würden. Wir wollen doch alle nur Radfahren. Das da ein paar Profilneurotiker dabei sind, ist doch vollkommen klar. Aber dann ignoriert sie einfach, oder tretet ihnen offen entgegen. Aber nicht so eine kindische Hetzerei.

So, und nun wieder ab in den Taunus mit mir.

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## Tilman (16. Oktober 2009)

Silent schrieb:


> @tilmann
> Falls Du heute noch nicht mit Präsi telefoniert haben solltest, dann hole das bitte mal schnellstmöglich nach und verhalte dich dann mal ganz schön ruhig nachdem was Du dir geleistet hast.
> 
> Danke



Drohen, soso. Nix danke, wir sind hier doch nicht im Mittelalter, wo Dich als Inquisitor meine Privatsachen etwas hätten angehen können! Nein, ich mache das, was ich mir geleistet habe, so weiter, wie ich es will.

Getroffene Hunde bellen! Und es ist vielsagend, daß deine unterschwellige Drohung in diesem (!) Thread und nicht als PM erfolgt. Es ist höchst interessant, welchen Weg manche Nachrichten so nehmen und wer dann zumindest dem Eindruck nach auf wessen Ersuchen hier postet. Recht so!

Da liege ich ja offensichtlich richtig mit dem, was ich mir geleistet habe. Ich bin ruhig, wann ich es will und nicht, wann Du es willst. Und mit wem ich telefoniere, entscheide ich selbst und wenn ich es mache, dann verkünde ich es bestimmt nicht hier. 

Oder drehen wir hier gerade den Film "Der Rächer der Enterbten"?


----------



## dubbel (16. Oktober 2009)

geht's auch halb so konspirativ, ihr beiden?


----------



## Tilman (16. Oktober 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> geht's auch halb so konspirativ, ihr beiden?



...muß wohl nicht sein, denn ich habe jemandem eine Mal geschickt, die an ihn und nicht an @Silent gerichtet ist. Nu' kann er das Ding, wenn er es hat und nicht nur davon hörte, ja schlecht im Forum 'rüberbringen, nachdem schon @Juchhu einen internen Brief im Forum verbraten hat. Ich jedenfalls werde den Brief bzw. die Mail hier nicht veröffentlichen, denn wenn ich das gewollt hätte, hätte ich es längst, sprich heute früh, selbst gemacht.

Der Brief begann übrigens mit dem (hinsichtlich einer hiesigen Veröffentlichung folgenlosen) Satz *Diese Mail ist ausschließlich zu Ihrer vertraulichen Verwendung und nicht zur weitergabe an Dritte bestimmt!* Aha, ich wußte schon, obwohl gerade dem Bette entstiegen, was ich nach reiflicher Überlegung und recherchereichem Abend am folgenden Morgen so schrieb! Wo die Buschtrommel im Busch doch so trommelt (nicht aufregen, Ihr Ökos, ist ja momentan keine Brutzeit).

Und halb geht schon gar nicht, lieber @Dubbel, das wäre nach meinem Brief in BIKE schon der nächste nur halb-veröffentlichte Schrieb.


----------



## redrace (16. Oktober 2009)

HUHU
Ich habe jetzt alles gelesen! 
Meine Meinung: Kann mal jemand das Ganze hier schliessen! Das ist ja schlimmer als im Kindergarten!


----------



## drSchwoab (16. Oktober 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Ich habe jetzt alles gelesen!
> Meine Meinung: Kann mal jemand das Ganze hier schliessen! Das ist ja schlimmer als im Kindergarten!




bitte zumachen .....


----------



## popeye_mzg (16. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem, was man hier so lesen darf (und ob dies nur das "Ein" oder "Andere" Auge erblicken durfte) kann ich mich dem Eindruck nicht erwehren, das "redrace" eine trifftige Formulierung getroffen hat. KINDERGARTEN!

Schämt EUCH! Jeder in seine Ecke! Bleibt bitte da, oder schafft Klarheit, (jedoch INTERN)!

Egal ob MTDingensda oder Dimp .....

Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen! Lasst euren HICKHACK nicht schon wieder hier im Forum aus, wie schon dazumals geschehen, denn diese Show war schon derzeit mehr als eine LACHNUMMER!


----------



## Tilman (16. Oktober 2009)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Nachdem, was man hier so lesen darf (und ob dies nur das "Ein" oder "Andere" Auge erblicken durfte) kann ich mich dem Eindruck nicht erwehren, das "redrace" eine trifftige Formulierung getroffen hat. KINDERGARTEN!
> 
> Schämt EUCH! Jeder in seine Ecke! Bleibt bitte da, oder schafft Klarheit, (jedoch INTERN)!
> 
> ...



Jawoll, mach dicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (16. Oktober 2009)

talybont schrieb:


> ... Wir sind keine Mopedfahrer, die die Kutten der anderen am liebsten unter der Leitplanke sehen würden...
> Gruß,
> Armin


 
Guck nicht soviel Fernsehen und glaub alles was Du dort siehst!
Bei den Mopedfahrern mit Kutte gibt es noch echten Zusammenhalt. Ich weiß wovon ich rede, ich war selber Jahrelang "Kuttenträger" und bin Moped gefahren.


----------



## Silent (16. Oktober 2009)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Egal ob MTDingensda oder Dimp .....


Da hat die DIMB gar nichts mit zu tun.


----------



## Montana (16. Oktober 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Ich habe jetzt alles gelesen!
> Meine Meinung: Kann mal jemand das Ganze hier schliessen! Das ist ja schlimmer als im Kindergarten!



Das ist doch Quatsch ... ich finde man sollte sich mit dieser Situation schon auseinandersetzen. 

Ob Kindergarten oder nicht - ich finde finde schon, dass der Austausch über diese Forumsweit bekannte und nun bestrafte Person schon wichtig ist.

Und wem das nicht passt der kann ja woanders weiter lesen  oder Fernsehen oder was auch immer


----------



## popeye_mzg (16. Oktober 2009)

Silent schrieb:


> Da hat die DIMB gar nichts mit zu tun.



na dann loss de Butz runner oder schwaaaaat net umm de Brei erummm.

Oder wie küsste sunnst aaaan Infooos umm da Tilman suu aanzemache ?


----------



## Tilman (16. Oktober 2009)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> na dann loss de Butz runner oder schwaaaaat net umm de Brei erummm.
> 
> Oder wie küsste sunnst aaaan Infooos umm da Tilman suu aanzemache ?



Ei lassem doch, erschendwann musser die Sau doch rauslasse. Unn midder DIMB is da nix, da hadder aachemol rescht.


----------



## Montana (16. Oktober 2009)

Zum Thema DIMB versus MbtvD

Ich bin von Tdf am 3.10. nach Annweiler zur Eröffnung des dortigen dirt Geländes gefahren. Sehr lobenswerte Sache für die kids. Die 530 km haben sich aus diesem Grund echt gelohnt. Das Gelände war leider nicht so das ganz große Ding (wie z.B. in den Großstädten) aber dort ist wenigsten etwas entstanden und das mit viel persönlichem Aufwand.
Vom Verband habe ich noch keine vergleichbare vernünftige Aktion mitbekommen.

Und übrigens: Wir kennen uns hier alle persönlich.
Delgado, J., der hölzerne Bernd, Redking und der eh. DIMB Präsident waren alle mal relativ gute Freunde und hatten viel Spass beim *B*iken*G*rillen*S*aufen.

Also wir wissen wo von wir schreiben .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (16. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Zum Thema DIMB versus MbtvD
> 
> Ich bin von Tdf am 3.10. nach Annweiler zur Eröffnung des dortigen dirt Geländes gefahren. Sehr lobenswerte Sache für die kids. Die 530 km haben sich aus diesem Grund echt gelohnt. Das Gelände war leider nicht so das ganz große Ding (wie z.B. in den Großstädten) aber dort ist wenigsten etwas entstanden und das mit viel persönlichem Aufwand.
> Vom Verband habe ich noch keine vergleichbare vernünftige Aktion mitbekommen.
> ...



Genau, awwer verschwererisch säuft sischs alldieweil billischer weil da saufe wenischer mit!


----------



## Montana (16. Oktober 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> Genau, awwer verschwererisch säuft sischs alldieweil billischer weil da saufe wenischer mit!




Schade, ich kann Dich nicht ernst nehmen ... 

... u.a. weil ich Dich nicht verstehe .... (guck mal Du bist bei KBU)

Das Auftreten ist jetzt auch keine Werbung für die DIMB, haben wir keine vernünftigen Funktionäre oder schließt sich prinzipiell das aus?


----------



## hama687 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ihr solltet echt alle mal eine  oder zwei Rauchen und euch wieder euren Hobby zu wenden


----------



## Montana (16. Oktober 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Ihr solltet echt alle mal eine  oder zwei Rauchen und euch wieder euren Hobby zu wenden



Welches Hobby meinst Du denn 

Im Prinzip hast Du ja recht


----------



## hama687 (16. Oktober 2009)

*Im Prinzip hast Du ja recht [*

 Mehr brauch ich dazu nicht zu sagen und bitte an die beide Parteien, lasst es gut sein, dann kommen halt mansche nicht mit ihm klar und dann hat er halt Werbung gemacht, wenn ihr euch alle an die eigene Nase fasst werdet ihr feststellen, wenn ihr etwas aufzieht, würdet ihr auch Blut und Schweiß mit einbringen... und damit will ich nicht sagen das es gerechtfertigt war... aber nun ist gut

Für mich heißt das Thema *MTB für jeden*

gruß


----------



## Montana (16. Oktober 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> *Im Prinzip hast Du ja recht [*
> 
> Mehr brauch ich dazu nicht zu sagen und bitte an die beide Parteien, lasst es gut sein, dann kommen halt mansche nicht mit ihm klar und dann hat er halt Werbung gemacht, wenn ihr euch alle an die eigene Nase fasst werdet ihr feststellen, wenn ihr etwas aufzieht, würdet ihr auch Blut und Schweiß mit einbringen... und damit will ich nicht sagen das es gerechtfertigt war... aber nun ist gut
> 
> ...



Du wirst doch nicht schon in jungen Jahren höchst philosophisch 

Eigentlich ist das Thema hier auch durch ... es reicht wenn es in wenigen Stunden nahezu 2000 Menschen gelesen haben. 

Wir beide kennen *den der nun weg* ist von der ersten Stunde unserer Mtb-Zeit und ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass er zu den Wurzeln zurückkehrt und wieder ein ernst zu nehmender gerne gesehener MTB-mit-biker wird. Das ist immer noch möglich .....


----------



## X-Präsi (17. Oktober 2009)

Rad fahren ist übrigens auch schön, habe ich mir sagen lassen


----------



## supasini (17. Oktober 2009)

Klaus aka redking ist jetzt auch weg. Das finde ich wirklich schade, Klaus!


----------



## sibby08 (17. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Klaus aka redking ist jetzt auch weg. Das finde ich wirklich schade, Klaus!


 
Finde ich jetzt auch Schade. 
Klaus, das eine hat mit dem anderen nix tun! Die Ideen von eurem Verband sind ja grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, nur diese penetrante Art eines gewissen Herrn machen da vieles kaputt.


----------



## ultra2 (17. Oktober 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Finde ich jetzt auch Schade.
> Klaus, das eine hat mit dem anderen nix tun! Die Ideen von eurem Verband sind ja grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, nur diese penetrante Art eines gewissen Herrn machen da vieles kaputt.



Ja, schade um dich Klaus. Wir sind ja einiges zusammen gefahren bis zu Deinem ersten Verschwinden. Und ja, wir haben dich vermißt (ich sagte es dir auf der X-Hardt). Du uns ja scheinbar nicht. Also tu nicht so als hätten wir dich in diese Ecke gedrängt, in der du dich so gerne aufhälst.


Und wer den juchhu als seinen Lautsprecher, gerade in diesem Forum, gewähren läßt, muß ja gelinde ausgedrückt einen an der Waffel haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (17. Oktober 2009)

Redking schrieb:


> Nachdem ich ja letztens schon als :kotz:brocken bezeichnet wurde kann ich mich ja jetzt auch so verhalten.



Falls du damit auf mein Post in dem Thread-der-dann-gelöscht-wurde anspielst, möchte ich nur klar stellen, dass ich lediglich das Eröffnen jenes Threads zum K... fand, nicht dich persönlich und auch sonst nichts was du tust oder unterläst! Ich kenne dich ja nicht persönlich, habe aber eigentlich eine hohe Meinung von dir und finde auch den wöchentlichen Biketreff in TDF eine gute Sache!


----------



## Montana (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenne den Redking ja schon 'ne lange Zeit, der ist ein total lieber Kerl aber leider _oft mal flott weg_ und nicht ganz unkompliziert  ... aber das sind ja viele hier und ist daher auch nichts so Besonderes. 

Unsere Wege werden sich bestimmt wieder kreuzen, da wir ja nur ein paar km auseinander wohnen.


----------



## Enrgy (17. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Montana (17. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... Bild ...​



Ich schrieb ja schon, dass einige hier etwas kompliziert sind. Kann mich da an eine gewisse KFL Winterpokaltour erinnern.


----------



## Enrgy (17. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> ... an eine gewisse KFL Winterpokaltour erinnern.



damals gabs noch kein Zickosan...


----------



## Montana (17. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> damals gabs noch kein Zickosan...



  

Diesen Winter findet ähnliches statt, vielleicht hast Du Interesse 

Das Thema hier ist übrigens wirklich durch .... zurück zum Eigentlichen ...


----------



## supasini (18. Oktober 2009)

naja, aber manche scheine das Mittel eingenommen zu haben, obwohl der Beipackzettel doch eindeutig ist:

ZICKOSAN darf nicht eingenommen werden in akuten Krisensituationen, bei *krankhaft
erhöhter Selbstsucht,* beim Versagen kortikaler Schaltungen, *bei schwerer kollegialer Insuffizien *und wenn der Patient gleichzeitig mindestens 15 Milligramm Amphetamine pro Woche einnimmt. Ebenso rät der Hersteller dringend davon ab, ZICKOSAN im Zustand relativer Ausgeglichenheit einzunehmen.
Bei ausgeglichenen Patienten kann sich ihr Zustand bei der Einnahme von ZICKOSAN
so ins Gegenteil verkehren, dass sich *Symptome von Arbeitswut und blindem Engagement zeigen*, was mit einem absolut entspannten Aufenthalt an der Arbeitsstätte unvereinbar ist.

Quelle: http://www.zickosan.de/downloads/Zickosan_Beipackzettel_rz.pdf


----------



## Benie70 (19. Oktober 2009)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> Mich würds freuen wenn es direkte Konkurenz durch die Freeride und Downhill Abteilung des DIMB hier in der Ecke geben würde. (siehe Ausschreibung 2009 beim DIMB). da werden wenigstens nicht die pferde verückt gemacht bevor die koppel nicht fertig ist.
> 
> ride on
> papa-free-rider



Hallo Papa, 
es gibt die DIMB IG Bergisches Land noch/wieder, jedenfalls versuche ich die regionalen Aktivitäten wieder aufleben zu lassen. 
Muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich aufgrund beruflicher Fortbildung noch bis Anfang 2010 sehr wenig Zeit investieren kann. 
Wir können uns gerne Anfang November mal treffen und uns beraten, ob wir gemeinsam an dem Thema arbeiten wollen. 
Zum Thema DIMB IG Bergisches Land habe ich auch eine eigene IG hier im Forumsbereich "Interessengemeinschaften" aufgemacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=155
Wer Interesse hat, ist herzlich eingeladen dazu konstruktiv beizutragen.
Gruss
Bernie


----------



## papa-free-rider (19. Oktober 2009)

sehr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (22. Oktober 2009)

juchhu ist doch urgestein und war auch mal mod hier!? und dann sogar im führungskader beim dimb.
weil ihn aber keiner leiden konnte, wurde er rausgeschmissen und hat darauf hin seinen eigenen (völlig überflüssigen) verband gegründet - den MTBvD, was der gemeinsamen sache natürlich nicht dienlich war.
dann hat er jedoch wieder hier rumgewurstelt - weil ihn aber immer noch keiner mag, hat er einen auf "dicke hose" gemacht und dabei total überzogen - und deshalb kann ihn jetzt erst recht keiner leiden!
darum wurde er ja auch verbannt. aber nicht endgültig.
denn während sich nun einige erstmal die wunden lecken, macht juchhu einen auf beleidigte leberwurst, heißt jetzt "eggbeater" und ist ... schon wieder da.
und weil das mittlerweile alle wissen, wird er wohl bald wieder eliminiert werden?

so, oder so ähnlich????


----------



## wogru (22. Oktober 2009)

John Oswald schrieb:


> juchhu ist doch urgestein und war auch mal mod hier!? und dann sogar im führungskader beim dimb.
> weil ihn aber keiner leiden konnte, wurde er rausgeschmissen und hat darauf hin seinen eigenen (völlig überflüssigen) verband gegründet - den MTBvD, was der gemeinsamen sache natürlich nicht dienlich war.
> dann hat er jedoch wieder hier rumgewurstelt - weil ihn aber immer noch keiner mag, hat er einen auf "dicke hose" gemacht und dabei total überzogen - und deshalb kann ihn jetzt erst recht keiner leiden!
> darum wurde er ja auch verbannt. aber nicht endgültig.
> ...


Mir ist egal ob er hier wieder tätig ist und überall seinen Senf dazu gibt, ab und zu gibt es ja auch hilfreiche Beiträge von ihm. Wenn er aber wieder anfängt penetrant Werbung für seinen Verein und all deren Vorzüge und Rabatt-Aktionen zu machen, dann bin ich auch wieder für eine Verbannung.


----------



## John Oswald (22. Oktober 2009)

naja, solange nicht wieder (wie 2007) die eigentliche arbeit der verschiedenen interessensvertretungen/verbände etc. darunter leidet....

ein fader beigeschmack bleibt dadurch, dass auch unternehmen wie poison-bikes ("kirmesbikes", "bephanthen..."), busch und müller ("bumms"), usw. hier (öffentlich) gleich mit durch den kakao gezogen wurden!
kollateralschaden?

ansonsten ist mir das komödiantenstadl prinzipiell völlig wurst, wie den allermeisten anderen stillen beobachtern wohl auch. 
und teilweise ist das alles sogar - ahäm - ein klein bisschen lustig 

und tschüss


----------



## GelattoMaximus (23. Oktober 2009)

John Oswald schrieb:


> juchhu ist doch urgestein und war auch mal mod hier!? und dann sogar im führungskader beim dimb.
> weil ihn aber keiner leiden konnte, wurde er rausgeschmissen und hat darauf hin seinen eigenen (völlig überflüssigen) verband gegründet - den MTBvD, was der gemeinsamen sache natürlich nicht dienlich war.
> dann hat er jedoch wieder hier rumgewurstelt - weil ihn aber immer noch keiner mag, hat er einen auf "dicke hose" gemacht und dabei total überzogen - und deshalb kann ihn jetzt erst recht keiner leiden!
> darum wurde er ja auch verbannt. aber nicht endgültig.
> ...


Hast du dafür Beweise?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wenn du das hier meinst dann bist du einer Ente aufgesessen!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6453769&postcount=60

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6456322&postcount=88


----------



## eggbeater (23. Oktober 2009)

John Oswald schrieb:


> juchhu ist doch urgestein und war auch mal mod hier!? und dann sogar im führungskader beim dimb.
> weil ihn aber keiner leiden konnte, wurde er rausgeschmissen und hat darauf hin seinen eigenen (völlig überflüssigen) verband gegründet - den MTBvD, was der gemeinsamen sache natürlich nicht dienlich war.
> dann hat er jedoch wieder hier rumgewurstelt - weil ihn aber immer noch keiner mag, hat er einen auf "dicke hose" gemacht und dabei total überzogen - und deshalb kann ihn jetzt erst recht keiner leiden!
> darum wurde er ja auch verbannt. aber nicht endgültig.
> ...


----------



## Jajaja (23. Oktober 2009)

John Oswald schrieb:


> ...darum wurde er ja auch verbannt. aber nicht endgültig.
> denn während sich nun einige erstmal die wunden lecken, macht juchhu einen auf beleidigte leberwurst, heißt jetzt "eggbeater" und ist ... schon wieder da.
> und weil das mittlerweile alle wissen, wird er wohl bald wieder eliminiert werden?
> 
> so, oder so ähnlich????



Inhaltlich wohl richtig und doch knapp daneben. 

Er ist unter uns ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GelattoMaximus (23. Oktober 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Inhaltlich wohl richtig und doch knapp daneben.
> 
> Er ist unter uns ...


Nö Juchhu hat das Kronzeugenschutzprogramm der DIMB in Anspruch genommen. 
Der muss aussagen, gegen den Schweiger, genannt:_"Der Paten vom Niederrhein"_

Gibt es wohl eine undichte Stelle beim BKA.


----------



## eggbeater (24. Oktober 2009)

Ihr seit doch alle total Panne!

Sagt man was, isses verkehrt!
Sagt man nichts, isses auch verkehrt!
Nein, man muß in Euer Horn tuten, dann isses richtig!

Benutzt Tubelessmilch dann braucht Ihr nicht immer Luft nachpumpen!

Selten so gelacht !!!! Der Schweiger -  Der Pate vom Niederrhein, 
Aber da weiß einer wer ich bin! Auf jeden Fall schoneinmal wo ich herkomme! 
*Für alle: Ja richtig, ich bin nicht Juchhu !*

Am besten finde ich die Leute, die alle so sehr generft sind von M.N.
Wenn mich einer nerft, ( z.B. mein bekloppter Nachbar, der sich darüber aufregt das meine Mülltonne an der falschen Stelle steht wenn die Müllabfuhr kommt ) dann lasse ich ihn links liegen und fange nicht noch Gespräche mit ihm an ! Ein Fred der mich nerft lese ich nicht! Wenn einer vor meiner Tür steht und mir etwas verkaufen will mach ich die Türe zu und lade ihn nicht noch zum Kaffee ein !
*Versteht Ihr was ich meine ?????*
So schlimm kann das alles also gar nicht sein !
Und wenn ich hinterm Weißwurstäquator leben würde, von der Sache selbst keine Ahnung habe und die Person auch nicht kenne, würde ich sowiso den Mund halten !
Wenn der MTBvD überflüssig wäre, hätte er nicht so viele Mitglieder! Anscheinend hat die Dimb diese Leute nicht richtig oder gar nicht angesprochen! Da fehlte wohl ein Marketing Fachmann ! 
So genug gequatscht - geht Fahrradfahren, das befreit !


----------



## Schnegge (24. Oktober 2009)

eggbeater" data-source="post: 6466954"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
eggbeater schrieb:


> Wenn mich einer nerft, ( z.B. mein bekloppter Nachbar, der sich darüber aufregt das meine Mülltonne an der falschen Stelle steht wenn die Müllabfuhr kommt ) dann lasse ich ihn links liegen und fange nicht noch Gespräche mit ihm an !



Wenn er dann aber zur Gemeinde geht und versucht im Namen aller Mülltonnenbsitzer dafür zu werben, dass von meinen Steuergeldern ausgewiesene Mülltonnenplätze bereitgestellt werden, damit solche Missverständnisse nicht mehr auftreten würde ich spätestens das Gespräch wieder suchen und ihm meine Meinung kund tuen...

Gruß
Jörg

p.s.: Bin zwar kein dimb-Mitglied, finde es aber gut, dass dort mit Inhalten und nicht Materiellen Vorteilen geworben wird


----------



## Enrgy (24. Oktober 2009)

nerft nervt!


----------



## GelattoMaximus (24. Oktober 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> p.s.: Bin zwar kein dimb-Mitglied, finde es aber gut, dass dort mit Inhalten und nicht Materiellen Vorteilen geworben wird










Seit wann hat der MTBvD keine Inhalte????


----------



## ultra2 (24. Oktober 2009)

Wieso habe ich immer den Eindruck das ein Zweitacount mit einem Hirn zweiter Wahl einhergeht?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. Oktober 2009)

Man sollte den Fred zur "Kampfarena" oder "Streßbewältigungsfred" umbenennen. Wenn sich die Leute hier austoben und sich verbal die Rübe runter hauen, bleibts wenigstens in den anderen Freds friedlich .


----------



## FlatterAugust (24. Oktober 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wieso habe ich immer den Eindruck das ein Zweitacount mit einem Hirn zweiter Wahl einhergeht?



Wenn man ein unterbelichtetes Hirn auf zwei Accounts aufteilt, erhält man als Ergebnis Dunkelheit.


----------



## eggbeater (24. Oktober 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wieso habe ich immer den Eindruck das ein Zweitacount mit einem Hirn zweiter Wahl einhergeht?


 

Wieso ? Ist das Dein Zweiacount ??

Da hätt ich doch selbst drauf kommen müssen - Schweiger, klar S...... !

Ne, Ne, ihr habt doch alle Verfolgungswahn !!!!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich nehm' mal platz auf der Tribüne und lasse mich gern unterhalten. Neben mir wäre noch ein Platz frei  Der Gong ertönt gleich zur nächsten Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (24. Oktober 2009)

eggbeater" data-source="post: 6467445"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
eggbeater schrieb:


> Wieso ? Ist das Dein Zweiacount ??
> 
> Da hätt ich doch selbst drauf kommen müssen - Schweiger, klar S...... !
> 
> Ne, Ne, ihr habt doch alle Verfolgungswahn !!!!



Können wir nicht einfach bestimmen das du juchhu bist?


----------



## TriggerLH (24. Oktober 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich nehm' mal platz auf der Tribüne und lasse mich gern unterhalten. Neben mir wäre noch ein Platz frei  Der Gong ertönt gleich zur nächsten Runde



Hey Andreas, klasse, dann geselle ich mich zu Dir!
Bisher habe ich alles nur als stiller Beobachter betrachtet, da ich keinen der besagten Personen (außer vom Hören/Sagen) kenne. Aber unterhaltsam ist dieser Fred allemal. Hast Du zufällig noch Popcorn dabei???


----------



## eggbeater (24. Oktober 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Können wir nicht einfach bestimmen das du juchhu bist?


 


Ja, kein Thema, könnt Ihr machen !  

Solange ich Anonym bleibe, kann ich und mein Ansehen ja keinen Schaden nehmen !  Und Unterhaltsam ist das hier allemale !
Wenn es irgendjemanden langweilig wird : Einfach eine PN schicken, ich schreibe dann irgendetwas belangloses über das Ihr Euch dann wieder Tagelang auslassen könnt. Wenn ihr möchtet schreibe ich auch was nach Wahl - so wie Juchhu, Juchhu ich bin wieder da - oder auch nicht!
Oder: Poison hat die geilsten Bikes - ich habe zwar keins, aber wenn`s der Sache dient :  Bitte schön!


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Definitiv wertvoll hier mitzulesen.

IMHO: Dass die Beiden wegen Werbungmache rausgeflogen sind finde ich absolut richtig. Die Einzigen, die uns hier mit Werbung zubomben dürfen sind die Betreiber dieses Forums. Sehr schön immer wieder, bei der großen Auswahl an Bannern, sich beim nervösen Einloggen zu verklicken und bei KIK (Kinder in Ketten) oder C&A zu landen. Leider bekomme ich da keine Bikeklamotten oder inzwischen doch?


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Oktober 2009)

... die nackten Weiber finde ich aber auch nicht zu verachten!!


----------



## Regulus (27. Oktober 2009)

eggbeater" data-source="post: 6467992"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
eggbeater schrieb:


> Solange ich Anonym bleibe, kann ich und mein Ansehen ja keinen Schaden nehmen !
> 
> Wenn es irgendjemanden langweilig wird : Einfach eine PN schicken, ich schreibe dann irgendetwas belangloses über das Ihr Euch dann wieder Tagelang auslassen könnt. Wenn ihr möchtet schreibe ich auch was nach Wahl - so wie Juchhu, Juchhu ich bin wieder da - oder auch nicht!


Den Traum von Anonymität solltest Du ganz schnell beenden!

Du bist gerade in der Skala für Beliebtheit bei einigen Leuten gerade stark Richtung Null gewandert.

Btw: Satzzeichen werden auch nach der Rechtschreibreform immer noch unmittelbar, d.h. ohne Leerzeichen, hinter dem Wort gesetzt.


----------



## GelattoMaximus (27. Oktober 2009)

Regulus schrieb:


> Den Traum von Anonymität solltest Du ganz schnell beenden!
> 
> Du(eggbeater) bist gerade in der Skala für Beliebtheit bei einigen Leuten gerade stark Richtung Null gewandert.
> 
> Btw: Satzzeichen werden auch nach der Rechtschreibreform immer noch unmittelbar, d.h. ohne Leerzeichen, hinter dem Wort gesetzt.



Ich frage mich gerade, wem du, das gerade verzählst? 
Vielleicht solltest du wissen was passiert, wenn derjenige, den du hier anklagst, gar nicht der gesperrte User ist! 
Du weisst schon was Verleumdung ist (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verleumdung) und das Wort liest Thomas bestimmt zur Zeit nicht gerne.


----------



## Jajaja (27. Oktober 2009)

Geh einfach ein Eis essen. Das beruhigt enorm ...


----------



## Montana (27. Oktober 2009)

GelattoMaximus schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, wem du, das gerade verzählst?
> Vielleicht solltest du wissen was passiert, wenn derjenige, den du hier anklagst, gar nicht der gesperrte User ist!
> Du weisst schon was Verleumdung ist (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verleumdung) und das Wort liest Thomas bestimmt zur Zeit nicht gerne.



Halt, halt .... ich lese hier keine eindeutig und juristisch verwendbaren Verleumdungsäussereungen von Regulus. Es meinte den eggbeater und niemanden Anderes, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Übrigens: Da stand hier und woanders schon wahrlich bedeutend Schlimmeres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GelattoMaximus (27. Oktober 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Geh einfach ein Eis essen. Das beruhigt enorm ...


Besonderd Vanille ist sogar erwiesen! Könnte dir auch helfen!


----------



## GelattoMaximus (27. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Halt, halt .... ich lese hier keine eindeutig und juristisch verwendbaren Verleumdungsäussereungen von Regulus. Es meinte den eggbeater und niemanden Anderes, oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> Übrigens: Da stand hier und woanders schon wahrlich bedeutend Schlimmeres.


Stopp aber er weiß doch gar nicht wer eggbeater ist! Und ihr alle nehmt an da es juchhu ist.
Und dann würde ich mich mit irgendwelchen Aussagen sehr geschlossen halten, denn auch das hier ist kein rechtsfreier Raum!


----------



## Regulus (27. Oktober 2009)

@Montana
Das ist vollkommen richtig.

@Rest
Ich kenne weder eggbeater noch Juchu und beide sind mir vollkommen egal. Und ob die Person dahinter identisch ist mir noch mehr egal. 

Mehr als 2 Personen sind schon "einige". 

Wer sich gerne freiwillig zum Clown machen möchte und darauf hofft anonym zu bleiben landet in meiner  Beliebtheitsskala bei Null. Und ich bin nicht der einzige der so denkt.


----------



## Montana (27. Oktober 2009)

Regulus schrieb:


> Ich kenne weder eggbeater noch Juchu und beide sind mir vollkommen egal. ......



 Was  Du kennst Juchhu nicht? Unglaublich 

... ob das nun Glück oder Pech ist, müssen Andere beurteilen


----------



## Jajaja (27. Oktober 2009)

GelattoMaximus schrieb:


> Besonderd Vanille ist sogar erwiesen! Könnte dir auch helfen!



Hey, Du bist ja ein wirklich ganz harter! Ja! 


PS: Kannst Du auch radeln? Zu dem Thema kam noch nix ... 






Montana schrieb:


> Was  Du kennst Juchhu nicht? Unglaublich
> 
> ... ob das nun Glück oder Pech ist, müssen Andere beurteilen



... also ich bin heilfroh, dat der fott is. Jetzt müssen wir hier nur noch die Nachgeburt in den Griff bekommen ... 


.


----------



## tvaellen (27. Oktober 2009)

GelattoMaximus schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, wem du, das gerade verzählst?
> Vielleicht solltest du wissen was passiert, wenn derjenige, den du hier anklagst, gar nicht der gesperrte User ist!
> Du weisst schon was Verleumdung ist (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verleumdung) und das Wort liest Thomas bestimmt zur Zeit nicht gerne.





> Und dann würde ich mich mit irgendwelchen Aussagen sehr geschlossen halten, denn auch das hier ist kein rechtsfreier Raum!



Ich weiß, was eine Verleumdung ist, denn ich habe das studiert.
Mir ist jedoch schleierhaft, was *hier* eine Verleumdung sein soll. Es wäre schön, wenn du das erklären könntest, bevor du wilde Drohungen ausstößt.

Dei Behauptung eggbeater = juchhu wäre dann eine Verleumdung, wenn sie
http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/187.html
"eine unwahre Tatsache behauptet oder verbreitet, welche denselben verächtlich zu machen oder in der öffentlichen Meinung herabzuwürdigen oder dessen Kredit zu gefährden geeignet ist,"

_- unwahre Tatsache behaupten oder verbreiten_
schenke ich dir.

_- welche denselben verächtlich zu machen _
?? 
ist es verächtlich machen, jemand als juchhu zu bezeichnen?
für wen? für juchhu? für eggbeater? wenn ja, warum?

_- welche denselben ... in der öffentlichen Meinung herabzuwürdigen_ 
?? 
gleiches Problem: ist es eine Herabwürdigung, jemand als juchhu zu bezeichnen? wenn ja, warum?

_- ... Kredit zu gefährden geeignet ist_
??
ist es ein kreditgefährdenter Umstand, als juchhu bezeichnet zu werden?
wenn ja, warum? ist juchhu pleite? 

- schließlich ist die Verleumdung ein Antragsdelikt
http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/194.html
(entgegen des mißverständlichen Wortlauts gilt das für alle Delikte dieses Abschnitts, also nicht nur für die Beleidigung, sondern auch für üble Nachrede und Verleumdung).
haben wir hier einen Strafantrag? wenn ja, von wem?

Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn: wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (27. Oktober 2009)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Ich weiß, was eine Verleumdung ist, denn ich habe das studiert.
> Mir ist jedoch schleierhaft, was *hier* eine Verleumdung sein soll. Es wäre schön, wenn du das erklären könntest, bevor du wilde Drohungen ausstößt.
> 
> Dei Behauptung eggbeater = juchhu wäre dann eine Verleumdung, wenn sie
> ...



Astrein, nimmst Du auch die die Karte einer bestimmten Versicherung?!


----------



## stardust1234 (27. Oktober 2009)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn: wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ...



Genau .-)

Und das "Er" weg ist, Gott sei Dank bzw. Juhuuuu


----------



## papa-free-rider (27. Oktober 2009)

na auf die antort bin ich ja mal gespannt!
oder ist etwa gelattomaximus der gesuchte?


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Oktober 2009)

Was hat das alles hier mit MTB zu tun?


----------



## papa-free-rider (27. Oktober 2009)

ja ...... nix
wieso sollte es, gibst doch genug andere die sich hier mit mtb beschäftigen
is doch höchst unterhaltsam hier!!


----------



## Enrgy (27. Oktober 2009)

Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn: hier können scheinbar einige eben nicht ohne ihre "Lieblingszielscheibe" in Ruhe weiter existieren. Wo soll man denn auch mit der ganzen nun überflüssigen Antipathie hin?

Erinnert mich an die "Nachthreads" im KTWR zum guten Hammelhetzer.


----------



## ultra2 (27. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn: hier können scheinbar einige eben nicht ohne ihre "Lieblingszielscheibe" in Ruhe weiter existieren. Wo soll man denn auch mit der ganzen nun überflüssigen Antipathie hin?
> 
> Erinnert mich an die "Nachthreads" im KTWR zum guten Hammelhetzer.



Wo sie sagen "Hammelhetzer", was ist denn aus dem guten Dieter geworden?


----------



## Enrgy (27. Oktober 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> ...was ist denn aus dem guten Dieter geworden?



Who cares....


----------



## ultra2 (27. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Who cares....



.


----------



## GelattoMaximus (28. Oktober 2009)

Da Sperren die Forenbetreiber jemanden und ein NachtreteThread wird eröffnet und den Forenbetreibern ist das wurscht. Respekt 

Schade das dieModeratoren selbst nicht die Verhaltensregeln kennen!



			
				rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Umgehung des Entzugs der Schreibrechte, Diskussion über gesperrte Nutzer


 Link dazu!

Ich denke hier sollte schon lange geschlossen sein, aber hier hat keiner der vorher Juchhus Beiträge gemeldet hat dieselbe Courage bei andern Usern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GelattoMaximus (28. Oktober 2009)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Ich weiß, was eine Verleumdung ist, denn ich habe das studiert.
> Mir ist jedoch schleierhaft, was *hier* eine Verleumdung sein soll. Es wäre schön, wenn du das erklären könntest, bevor du wilde Drohungen ausstößt.
> 
> Dei Behauptung eggbeater = juchhu wäre dann eine Verleumdung, wenn sie
> ...


Also Jurist hast du bestimmt Ahnung aber als Moderator???

Kennt du als Moderator ... die "goldene Regel"?
Wenn's irgendwo kritisch wird, geh rein und moderiere. Uns zwar so, dass Dir keiner was kann.
Wenn Du da rausgehst, darf da keine Beleidigung mehr stehen, keine rassistischen Äußerungen ... keine Verleumdungen.
ODER ... geh nicht rein. Aber klicke um HIMMELS WILLEN den Thread nicht als angemeldeter User an!
Es reicht ein Screenshot eines Users bei "wer ist wo" und der Nachweis ist erbracht, das Du als Mod NACH einer Beleidigung im Fred warst und hast ihn verlassen, OHNE dies zu bereinigen.
Sich auf: "der User kann ja den Beitrag melden" zu berufen, kannste vergessen.

Wie schon geschrieben diesen Thread hättet ihr unterbinden müssen aber ihr hab es nicht getan. 
Schlißen und löschen wäre angebracht. Aber bitte nicht nur schreiben  sondern es auch tun.


----------



## Montana (28. Oktober 2009)

Mir ging es hier ausschließlich um eine Diskussion über eine Person die hier im Regionalbereich eine gewisse Rolle gespielt hat und nun aus gutem Grund nicht mehr da ist. 

Negative + positive Meinungen waren erwünscht und ich sehe bisher keinerlei Verletzung der Forums Regeln 

Ich gebe aber zu, dass ich hier nicht so richtig mit _ganzem Herzen_ dahinter stehe. Das mache ich dann lieber bei den (meinen) traditionellen Themen.

Gruß Guido

... der immer nur einen Account haben wird ... da muss man dann ganz einfach zu seinen Äußerungen stehen.


----------



## GelattoMaximus (28. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Mir ging es hier ausschließlich um eine Diskussion über eine Person= gesperrter Nutzer die hier im Regionalbereich eine gewisse Rolle gespielt hat und nun aus gutem Grund nicht mehr da ist.
> 
> Negative + positive Meinungen waren erwünscht und ich sehe bisher keinerlei Verletzung der Forums Regeln
> 
> ...



Sorry hast du es gelesen und auch verstanden. Das ist ein Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln!
Wer dich als Freund in der Freundesliste hat braucht keine Feinde. 
Oder ist nun Juchhu bei dir entfernt?



Ich habe auch nur diesen Account.

R.


----------



## sun909 (28. Oktober 2009)

GelattoMaximus schrieb:


> Sorry hast du es gelesen und auch verstanden. Das ist ein Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln!
> Wer dich als Freund in der Freundesliste hat braucht keine Feinde.
> Oder ist nun Juchhu bei dir entfernt?
> Anhang anzeigen 174894
> ...




Sag mal, bei dem Wind, den du hier um NICHTS machst, hast du wohl weder Freund noch Feind oder?

Geh raus spielen, hol dir eine Zeitung oder mach sonst irgend etwas, wo dir niemand eine vermeintliche Verleumdung oder sonstwie "gegen Forenregeln" verstoßende Dinge an den Kopf werfen kann und hör auf, hier den Leuten auf den Sack zu gehen! 

Es nervt einfach nur.

Und jetzt kannst du dich gerne ausheulen gehen bei Mods, Admin, deinem Anwalt oder sonst irgend jemanden, der dir zuhört.

Basta!


----------



## dubbel (28. Oktober 2009)

GelattoMaximus schrieb:


> Also Jurist hast du bestimmt Ahnung aber als Moderator???
> Kennt du als Moderator ... die "goldene Regel"?
> Wenn's irgendwo kritisch wird, geh rein und moderiere. ...


----------



## radastir (28. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Basta!






			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> ...offensichtliche oder versteckte Feindseligkeiten...



Basta!


----------



## Delgado (28. Oktober 2009)

Lasst doch mal gut sein!
Ist doch alles gesagt worden.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Oktober 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


>


 
Sehr geil, beherztes Auftreten bei Familienevents bewahrt vor unangenehmen Fragen von Oma... Sehr sehr geil!!!!


----------

